# I’m new here



## L1981 (Mar 23, 2021)

Life is beautiful but a lot better ,when you have someone special in it to explore the world with


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I like pizza


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes it is L1981, welcome aboard!


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

A fellow once told me that _Everyone is Normal until you get to know them ! _ after which I suppose they become _Special. _ Just how special they are to you is entirely up to you. That's the real challenge for most of us. Spending a considerable amount of time confined in a tiny space ie a _Sailboat_ is pretty much the test of that challenge. Naturally it's much easier when you're "_In Love"_ the initial kind that is but that wears off and then each of you are faced with the reality of who each of you really are. Life is like a sleigh ride, sometimes it's a sleigh ride over a mountain of $hit. When it is,
best not fall off, even if you're partner does.
With this bit of knowledge and $5.00 you could probably buy a latte at Starbucks.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Siamese said:


> I like pizza


So do I with beer.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

L1981 said:


> Life is beautiful but a lot better ,when you have someone special in it to explore the world with


What brings you to our group? Are you a sailor?


----------



## hnash53 (Aug 18, 2017)

Are you for real?


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Hmmmmm, Let's see, how does that song go....Looking for love in all the wrong places, looking for love with too many faces, searching my life........


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

No Moonbeam the song goes
If you like pino-cholada, getting caught in the rain.....


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I smell catfish cookin'.......


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Since the Op appears to be seeking someone special I think the most appropriate lyrics here are:
I can't help about the shape I'm in, I can't sing, I ain't pretty and my legs are thin... but don't ask me what I think of you, you might not get the answer that you want me to... Oh well


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Or then there's......I must have been through about a million girls I'd love 'em then I'd leave 'em alone I didn't care how much they cried, no sir Their tears left me cold as a stone 
But then I fooled around and fell in love


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

JoCoSailor said:


> Or then there's......I must have been through about a million girls I'd love 'em then I'd leave 'em alone I didn't care how much they cried, no sir Their tears left me cold as a stone
> But then I fooled around and fell in love


I had forgotten about that one. That was one of those last chance songs that would get played right before closing time at a bar that I frequented back in the early 70's. We called it the Maytag.
( i'll let you draw your own inferences as to why we called it that) let's just say if you weren't on the dance floor when that song was playing you were more than likely going home alone.


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

If we're going classic power ballad pop then:

And I was here to please
I'm even on my knees
Making love to whoever I please
I gotta do it my way
Or no way at all



cb32863 said:


> I smell catfish cookin'.......


Yeah that could be the case. Odd forum (literally) for it though.

Well I built me a raft and she's ready for floating
Old Mississippi she's callin' my name
Catfish are jumpin' that paddle wheel thumpin'
Black water keeps rolling on past just the same.

OP: Welcome from another new member.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm shameless, when comes to loving you, I do anything you want me toooooooo, I do anything as allllllllllll. Cause I shameless.


----------



## Ina (Feb 26, 2021)

''I hear the ticking of the clock
I'm lying here the room's pitch dark
I wonder where you are tonight
No answer on the telephone
And the night goes by so very slow
Oh I hope that it won't end though
Alone
Till now I always got by on my own
I never really cared until I met you
And now it chills me to the bone''

Alone, by Heart...

Is this a motto, your personal reflexion upon your life, or just what you had to share that day?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

One SSCA GAM had a discussion session titled “living aboard, 23/7”. From that came the rule “One meter per week.” We are now in BIG super yacht territory.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel as though we are " Drifting away again in Margaritaville"


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Ina said:


> Alone, by Heart...
> 
> Is this a motto, your personal reflexion upon your life, or just what you had to share that day?


I kind of think that this was probably a computer generated troll. I apologize to the OP if that is not the case. They have not been back since that post.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

MoonBeamEstate said:


> I kind of think that this was probably a computer generated troll. I apologize to the OP if that is not the case. They have not been back since that post.


I think someone chased her away.


----------



## Ina (Feb 26, 2021)

MoonBeamEstate said:


> I kind of think that this was probably a computer generated troll. I apologize to the OP if that is not the case. They have not been back since that post.


Me too but you know... Never really sure... And you don't want to be assuming it is the case as proofs are hard to come by.


----------

